# Splated Chestnut Knife



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

what do yall think,still working the learning curve and findin new ideas and tricks...one of first few i have done,started getting addicting , .... ... splated chestnut damascus knife.....sorry about the fuzz pic (my camera and i have disagreements some times)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job..welcome to our addiction


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh now you've done it!! You went and got addicted didn't ya?? Well welcome to the addiction brotha. 

Very nice looking blade. 

Scott


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful knife.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Anytime you can can produce something that nice it becomes an addiction!! Great work!!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think you mean....spalted.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> I think you mean....spalted.


LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> I think you mean....spalted.


I knew what he meant. Still a nice knife.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good work. Anything is much better when you make it yourself.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Bleed~Fish said:


> damascus knife


Very nice knife. I am about to make a knife myself and was gonna do a file knife, just cause I thought it would be the strongest knife I could make that would take the abuse of anything I wanted to do with it. But my question for anyone really about a damascus knife is, will the black on the blade wear or scratch off. I love the blade but would hate to use it if it will damage?


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> Very nice knife. I am about to make a knife myself and was gonna do a file knife, just cause I thought it would be the strongest knife I could make that would take the abuse of anything I wanted to do with it. But my question for anyone really about a damascus knife is, will the black on the blade wear or scratch off. I love the blade but would hate to use it if it will damage?


Hooked,
Damascus is made up of at least two, sometimes more types or grades of steel. This being said when you go to have the blade heat treated you can only treat it to one steel type. So the other steels used to make that Damascus blade will have a different Rockwell number (maybe harder may be softer) then the one used to heat treat the blade.

Are you going to make the blade your self?

Scott


----------

